# Zaanse Dutch Wall Clock



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Bought this years ago from a friend and antiques dealer for £20 co it didn't work. Cleaned up the case, and blew out about a teacup full of dust and with a bit of tinkering, made it work. Has been very sensitive to being vertical, but an excellent timekeeper. The striking movement is a German Hermle. Guess about 1960 repro and the originals from 1688 plus were called the Poor Man's Clock. Last week it stopped and refused to start. Took the movement out, gave it a blow through and oiled it, after finding it was the pendulum movement was sticking.

The clock is back on the wall in the hall, and over twenty four hours has gained hardly a minute. Good for a fifty-five year old clock! The saying over the case is Old Dutch and means "To each his own".




























Thanks for looking.

Mike

mIKE


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

My mum has one very similar. She asked me to have a look at it some time ago and I forgot. She got fed up with waiting so she "vacuumed" the movement with the fine nozzle and "sprayed it" with WD40!!!!!!! It's still going!

Mike


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Trouble with WD40 Mike is it catches dust nicely and after a while, a repeat cleaning is required. Remember and old clock repairer told me to spray an old handkerchief with some WD40, and pin it inside the case for a couple of months. Auto-lube ? Ahrrrr

Mike


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

pin or place an oily rag inside the case - old but good idea. wd 40; bad idea. non detergent motor oil; good idea. what about whale oil? vinn


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

oil is oil. we know it is PROPERLY applied to the pivots and main spring, BUT some oils can cause corrosion, whale oil was said to "never dry up or evaporate" (quote from a jeweler) I say "penetrating oil should never be used as lubrication". it can be used to "free up a clock ; or machinery,BUT then washed out and then proper oil applied"; so let the tinker put an oily rag on the clock case, just with WD40. here is a jury-rig way to clean a clock. ( as told by an old hermit) " wind a few turns on the main spring, remove the pendulum, place in a pan and cover with gasoline" it will run under the low pressure and wash away the dried up oil. NO SMOKING DURING THIS PROCEEDURE. VINN


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I like that a lot! :yes:

If only Mr Mell liked chiming clocks (Sigh!)


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

oil correction. " not with" WD 40.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I've opened TIMEX watches to the unmistakeable smell of WD 40 - - :sadwalk:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

yes, wd 40 and timex. a friend of mine, a good auto mechanic with an un-expensive pocket watch, told me how he got it running with WD. after my rant (rage), he told me " you don't just squirt it in there ! WOFT it above the open back" vinn


----------

